# Any Lister Girls



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Gals
My HIV result should be back approx 4 days b4 due to start nasal spray, so was just wondering  incase result was late coming back whether they would still allow me to start nasal spray?.
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Alexia

If u look on the egg share chit chat thread the link is below

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65840.0

there are several ladies who are using the lister

Also you may get some helpful info from the ladies on the ICSI board who are attending the Lister

heres the link below

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65910.0

Hope that this is helpful and ur able to find an answer to your question

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Alexia 
I think they will allow you to start if second test ring Lena she will advise but i am aware of another lady who second test was back as she had EC 
Also push for the result to be processed quicker it is possible 
If NHs most blood tests are turned around alot quicker than we think 
if Lister ring the sec and see if she will get the results faxed over from the lab may help to speed things up 
Good Luck 

Dianne x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks both of you. I'll see if the nurse can mark it for a quick result.
x


----------

